# Tekki and Naihanchi (Naifuanchi)



## Trolle68 (Mar 18, 2003)

)HI 

Can anybody here help me ? 



Im looking for pictures, drawings or film witn interpretations of bunkai in Tekki kata og Naihanchi (Naifuanchi). I just have a few examples from the Tekki kata but Im looking for more...


If you can help me or know where to find it - you are welcome to mail me 

Peder


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trolle68 _
> *)HI
> 
> Can anybody here help me ?
> ...



One of George Dillman's books has an interesting break down of the applications of Naihanchi. Otherwise you could try your luck over at Cyberkwoon.com.

Good Luck

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *One of George Dillman's books has an interesting break down of the applications of Naihanchi. Otherwise you could try your luck over at Cyberkwoon.com.
> 
> Good Luck
> ...



And by the way, welcome to Martial Talk.

--Dave

 :asian:


----------



## Trolle68 (Mar 20, 2003)

Thank you, Dave and thank you for your answer


----------



## Samurai (Mar 20, 2003)

The Dillman Book is the second volume 
Here is a link to the book.

Click Here 

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Trolle68 (Mar 20, 2003)

Exactly what Im looking for. If you have other referrences they are welcome.

Peder  :asian:


----------



## Samurai (Mar 20, 2003)

This book is also packed with good information.  The Tekki/Naihanchi katas are talked about as well.

This is the second book by experienced martial artist Rick Clark.  It is called "*Pressure-Point Fighting: A Guide to the Secret Heart of Asian Martial Arts* "


Click Here


----------

